# California (specific) alternative to formal Apprenticeship



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Fate is in your own hands, do with it what you please. No free ride.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems logical---------California and logical in the same thread, watch out the sky is falling.


----------



## DonJulio (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought this was the only way to do it besides union? it's the route that im going anyway, and I think a guy who will pay his way through school and look for his own job deserves it more, or at least wants it more, than the guy who sits around waiting for his name to be called. new guy here... bring on the crap


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

DonJulio said:


> I thought this was the only way to do it besides union? it's the route that im going anyway, and I think a guy who will pay his way through school and look for his own job deserves it more, or at least wants it more, than the guy who sits around waiting for his name to be called. new guy here... bring on the crap


Well - for eternity - until 2002 (due to a law signed in '99) Apprenticeship was not required in California.... You only needed to get one if you went into the union - (A know or blow situation) or if you wanted to go into industrial you could get a Merit shop apprenticeship. Otherwise - Apprenticeship was 'informal' - you learned the book on your own, and did OJT with someone to show you the up's and downs of getting it done... Inspectors - inspected - and held everyone to a standard... Sure there was chest beating, and territorial pissing... But that all became illegal in CA in '99 - now its been re-legalized, but you have to fill out forms - to fund a few chuckle-heads, and "consultants" from the onion in an office on the state dime... :yes:


----------

